# Spring ND Badlands Gobbler



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Opening day


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty one.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice! Congrats on the bird. :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice Bird Wingmaster!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job.


----------

